# new here



## potter (Oct 3, 2007)

hello,
i am new here, and first I must apologize for my terrible English. Sometimes i try it with online-translaters, but the results are bad.
This is a great Forum and i have learnd much about the pictures ( they are not in english). I turne pens since 3 jears and have much fun.
Here is one of my closed end ballpoint pens.
many greetings
Harry


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 3, 2007)

Das ist sehr gut, mein Freund!!!

And, when in college, I COULD speak it, now

WELCOME!!!!!  

Thanks for joining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![][][][][]


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice pen, i like the style... welcome aboard!


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board!

Rmartin

nice pen


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the group!  Great work on the pen!


----------



## txbatons (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome. That's a fine pen in any language!


----------



## Scott (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a beautiful pen!  Thanks for showing it!

And Welcome to the IAP!

Scott.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 3, 2007)

Like wise welcome Potter!nice pen too,[]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 3, 2007)

Das ist ein schÃ¶ner Kugelschreiber!

Andrew


----------



## Stevej72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Harry, Welcome to the group.  That is a beautiful pen!


----------



## neon007 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome! Great pen. Nice design and finish. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome from los angeles, ca. that is a great looking pen. sweet shape.

laurie


----------



## doddman70 (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice and welcome!![][]

Shane


----------



## splinter99 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice pen and Welcome!!


----------



## gerryr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great looking pen and welcome to the IAP.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome Harry.


----------



## Fred (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Really a nicely made pen. []


----------



## potter (Oct 4, 2007)

thank you about the friendly welcome (is this correct?)
greetings Harry


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by potter_
> <br />thank you about the friendly welcome (is this correct?)
> greetings Harry



It will be just fine, Harry.  Don't be self conscious, we know what you mean and enjoy your participation.[][][][]


----------



## louisbry (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice pen. Welcome!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome! Very nicely done! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## rherrell (Oct 5, 2007)

Harry Potter? Really? Cool! Oh yeah,I like your pen alot. Welcome!!


----------



## potter (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Rick,
Harry the potter would be correct[][][]


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 5, 2007)

It's pretty sweet for sure!  Looks like a comet.  Is it a twist pen?  I wish I had a tutorial for that, because that's a pen I need to own.  Very conversational!  Perhaps if you can't explain how it's done and what parts are used, someone else can?


----------



## potter (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Jeff,
this pen is turned on a chuck made of a piece of wood, hope you understand, like a closed end mandrell. I try to place here a photo about the kit. I like this pens because you can see the whole beauty of the wood....ok, i think that was an arabian chineese english[]






greetings Harry


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 5, 2007)

Is that nib threaded?  Where's that kit come from with the parker style refill?

It's my artistic side that has to make this suggestion.  Turn a globe out of something swirly like fake turquoise with a flat spot at the bottom so it can't roll away.  Drill a hole for the pen to sit into slightly on an angle into the ball.  If you find something that looks like a planet, it'll look like a comet striking it.  You can even turn the ball so it has some ripples around the entry hole...shock waves!  Maybe I'm crazy, but I'm loving my idea!


----------



## potter (Oct 5, 2007)

what means threaded? You cannot turn the nib,
the kite is from Germany, dont know, whether you can get it in USA
http://www.drechslershop.de/halbzeug/schreibgeraet/stiftpressen/drechseln-halbzeug-kugelschreibermechanik.html
it's a nice idea to turn a planet


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 5, 2007)

So if the nib isn't threaded, then how do you replace the refill?


----------



## potter (Oct 5, 2007)

ok, i found my englishbook..it's threaded, the nib is a screw
sorry
Harry


----------



## potter (Oct 5, 2007)

here is still another, made from red palmira







Harry


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Harry, and welcome from the sunny south of the UK.[8D]
Nice pens you have shown well done.[]
I was in the Rhine valley two weeks ago and loved it, you sure have a beutiful country Matey.
Can we get an english version of the website link you posted please, I am ashamed to say that I cannot read German.
Regards Derek


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome. Thank you for sharing your pens.


----------



## potter (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Derek, the Steinert website is only in German, but i saw, that they are shipping worldwide. So you must be contended about the pictures and prices, they are international[], i enjoy at english websites the pictures too, because i cannot understand the most...
greetings Harry


----------



## Pompeyite (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by potter_
> <br />Hi Derek, the Steinert website is only in German,



Thanks Harry, I did see on thier website after I posted the question, that they are starting an English version but it is not yet finished. Something to look forward to I think.[]
Happy turning Matey.[]
Regards Derek


----------



## kkwall (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome,

Great work.


[8D][]


----------

